
Most Expensive Thing on California’s Ballot: A One-Cent Soda Tax - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/07/upshot/a-bay-area-soda-tax-fight-is-drawing-big-bucks.html?em_pos=medium&emc=edit_dk_20161107&nl=dealbook&nl_art=16&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1
======
DrScump
That's one cent _per ounce_ , or $1.28 per gallon.

